# Tropheus Red Rainbow Kantalamba WC



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had this group for about a year now. I got this group from one of the site sponsors,Tom's Tanganyikans. There are 40 Trophs, 3 Alto BCWP, and 1 Lepidio. Nkambae. Tank size is 84"x24"x25" 220g running two fx5's for filtration. Please watch in highest resolution possible.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Beautiful red rainbows - one of my favorite Trophs.


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'm really enjoying the color variations with the mood changes.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Really nice looing fish!


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

JimA said:


> Really nice looing fish!


Thanks Jim. Initially, i was about to pass up tbe offer and I'm sure glad that i didn't. Tom is a great guy to do business with and thus far has always sent me quality fish.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking group bud. One of the nicest looking Trophs out there. 
You still have yours Jim?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

noddy said:


> Great looking group bud. One of the nicest looking Trophs out there.
> You still have yours Jim?


 Oh yeah, thanks for asking! I really like his variant though, I would highly consider trying to find a group. They look like a cross mix of Illangi and Kasanga .

Updated my tank. 
[/quote]


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I've always thought that red rainbows were a nicer Troph than Illangi (partially because the Illangi that we all want and love doesn't seem to exist anymore).
I do love my Moops though.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

How...best red rainbows I've seen


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Marconi said:


> How...best red rainbows I've seen


 The Kantalaba's are really, really nice! Honestly I do not know much about them. Nature works it's wonders! They must come from the same part of the lake yet be a different strain and so nice. Here is my group of Kasanga's not WC for a comparison, very similar yet a bit different.





[/quote]


----------



## busterny (Feb 12, 2014)

Both schools look incredible! What type of plants are those?


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

JimA said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking group bud. One of the nicest looking Trophs out there.
> > You still have yours Jim?


 Oh yeah, thanks for asking! I really like his variant though, I would highly consider trying to find a group. They look like a cross mix of Illangi and Kasanga .

Jim, they have what i call illangi mode, when their bodies go all yellow and heads red. When i first received them and opened the box, and they were all in illang mode. I thought I was shipped the wrong fish.


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

Marconi said:


> How...best red rainbows I've seen


Thanks!


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

busterny said:


> Both schools look incredible! What type of plants are those?


Most of the larger plants are anubias and a few smaller cryptocorynes. This is the first tank i was able to keep all the plants alive and growing.


----------



## busterny (Feb 12, 2014)

The plants add a nice touch. Good luck with it.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

T-Royale said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > noddy said:
> ...


 Illangi mode :thumb: Mine do as well but not as much as yours. In the video I posted they don't always look that yellow. They usually look more like normal Kasanga's with the purple/bluish face, green back and pronounced sunspot on the side toward the anal. I need to try another underwater video and see if they change. Guessing they are showing off for the camera.


----------



## rufretic (Mar 30, 2015)

Both groups posted here are beautiful! I have Kasangas myself and they look more like the Kantalamba posted here other than mine have a lot of blue iridescence in the dorsal. By far my favorite group. It's cool how each group I see, even of the same collection point, always seem to have just a touch of difference between them. Tropheus are so fun to collect!


----------



## ExReefer (Jan 9, 2013)

Illangi mode, I like that! Mine do that as well and even more so if I have limited rock work and white sand underneath them. I find that the rocks get covered with dark algae and the fish darken up. I recently removed a ton of my rock work to change things up as my group is not breeding  . I noticed my group color is more yellow than ever without all the dark rock.


----------

